# SCHWINN SPITFIRE



## SHO2010 (Nov 15, 2016)

I saw this Spitfire in an antique store they claim it is a 1952 one owner and is all original. Asking price is $148. What do you guys think, is it worth making $100 offer. Sorry for the shaky picture not much room to to move around in.


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 15, 2016)

If you like it. 100 wont buy you a Walmart schwinn,this one looks original,added basket,seat is suspect. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 15, 2016)

Looks like a super clean and fuzzy original. I'd say it's worth a shot if you're looking for something like this. Since 1952 is involved in the multiple use of a serial number scandal, it might be a little newer than 52.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 15, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like a super clean and fuzzy original. I'd say it's worth a shot if you're looking for something like this. Since 1952 is involved in the multiple use of a serial number scandal, it might be a little newer than 52.



I was thinking that it might be a 54. Would rather have a boys but then the price would be double. Still on the fence about buying.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 16, 2016)

That Chainguard looks closer to 60-61. What's the SN?


----------



## bob the bike seller (Nov 16, 2016)

so if 5 people said don't buy it, and 5 people said buy it, what would you do?   If you wake up the next morning, and a 100 is doable for your budget, pull the string...if not, pass....100 bucks for a vintage bike, I say its a great deal........


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 16, 2016)

bike looks to be late 50's to me.still a decent deal.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 16, 2016)

Island Schwinn's the closest guess... Sure looks middle-weight; and that chain-guard plus it's decal is '57/'58.... We need to know: is it middleweight? Is it even 26"? What's the serial number; and, I bet it's not on the BB.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 16, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Island Schwinn's the closest guess... Sure looks middle-weight; and that chain-guard plus it's decal is '57/'58.... We need to know: is it middleweight? Is it even 26"? What's the serial number; and, I bet it's not on the BB.



Serial was on the back bar but I couldent read it. I am pretty sure it is a middle weight. If i get time I will drive over there and get more info.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 16, 2016)

Seat may not be suspect... if it was a 1952 and balloon tire. As a 1957-1958 [which I really believe it is], the seat would be OK if black.... not sure of it's 'brand'; is it Messinger? *Some* 1958 came with the new two-color 'S' seat. By the way.... for a $100.00 even a step-through Schwinn in that shape is a good deal... I wouldn't tell anyone if I gave $148.00 for it tho... The basket is like new and would appeal to my older sister; but, I'd take it to the swap meet and trade it for a good pair of used grips or something. [that's just me]. This is, mostly OG, a nice bike for 58 years!


----------



## REC (Nov 17, 2016)

That's a 24" bike, and for the parts it's worth the money, If you like it and want to ride, all the better!

REC


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2016)

REC said:


> That's a 24" bike, and for the parts it's worth the money, If you like it and want to ride, all the better!
> 
> REC




I was thinking that also, but I couldn't count the fuzzy spokes.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 17, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I was thinking that also, but I couldn't count the fuzzy spokes.



A lot of the 24" bikes used this style chainguard.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> A lot of the 24" bikes used this style chainguard.




Yes they did, but it was also used on some 26 inchers like the 59 Tornados.


----------



## REC (Nov 18, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I was thinking that also, but I couldn't count the fuzzy spokes.



I cheated. I blew the photo up!

I have the same chainguard on a couple of 24" bikes here - or at least one is on a bike. I swapped one of them out because I had something else I liked better. I also have a couple of the 24" "Phantom" style guards. Problem is I don't have that many 24" projects!

REC


----------

